# 'Cortes' en la imagen reproduciendo vídeos

## mad93

Tengo un pequeño problema viendo vídeos que se hace bastante molesto. Cuando miro un vídeo en las secuencias 'de acción' se producen una especie de cortes en la imagen, siento si no me explico lo suficientemente bien pero es difícil de esplicar ^^u, digamos que el fotograma queda partido en dos, y una linea semitransparente las divide.

Me sucede tanto con el kaffeine como con el mplayer, voy con los drivers de ati, aceleración 3d y kde.

Os pongo un poco de información de mi sistema, a ver si veis algo mal.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 06 Sep 2007 00:00:09 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ "

LANG="ca_ES@euro"

LC_ALL="ca_ES@euro"

LINGUAS="ca"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gdbm gif glitz gpm gtk hal iconv imagemagick ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpg kde lame mad matroska midi mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection samba session skins spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora threadsafe tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vorbis win32codecs wmp x264 x86 xgl xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pv mplayer (estoy probando con xv y poniendo mad)

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070622-r4  USE="X aac alsa arts dvd encode gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad* mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png quicktime rar real samba sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xv* xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -radio -rtc -sdl -speex -srt -ssse3 -svga -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, una línea diagonal que corta la pantalla de lado a lado y aveces una horizontal? Le he estado prestando atención al tema y noté también que en ocasiones, (o siempre pero aveces no se nota) se forma una especie de Z justo al medio de la línea... Ese es tu problema?

Lamentablemente no se como solucionarlo ni me he molestado en averiguar tampoco pero al menos no soy el único... Me pasa en dos PC diferentes, una con una Unichrome Pro onBoard y otra con una nVidia.

Como vi que no era problema de la PC, se lo atribuía a mplayer, otro reproductor no uso, pero viendo en tu mensaje que también te pasa en kaffeine, no será algo en la forma en que se procesa tal o cual codec? Podrías postear el codec que usa alguno de los archivos en donde se produce el efecto? Yo sinceramente ya no recuerdo en cuales lo noté pero voy a buscar.

Salud!

----------

## mad93

Sí, tengo tanto lineas diagonales, como horizontales, hasta diria que una especie de "V" que va de los ejes superiores hasta el centro de la pantalla y la z que dices (aunque hace un poco lo que quiere XD).

Perdón, no he dicho que targeta uso, una ati mobility radeon x1400 (128 Mb de vídeo y 128 de RAM, o lo que use).

Acabo de reproducirlo en un Divx de alta calidad (con audio AC3 5.1, por si importa), en uno codificado con h264 i otro con Xvid, (vamos, con todo lo que reproduzca) siempre en encenas con luminosidad, que a la vez son donde más cambios tiene el video. (peleas y efectos especiales)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

mmm, ok, entonces estamos hablando de lo mismo. Ya me voy a fijar en mi caso la parte codecs... 

Estoy seguro que entre hoy y mañana aparecen varios que también lo han notado! jeje.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Jamás he visto nada similar. Pero contando con que se reproduce en gran cantidad de situaciones distintas, se me ocurre que lo único común que tenéis (probablemente) es el usar xv como método de salida.

Habéis probado a ver si podéis reproducirlo usando salida por opengl o sdl?

----------

## Darksidex25

Pos yo voy a pensar que es el monitor, que su velocidad de refresco no sea la suficientemente alta y en situaciones con mucha acción salen cosas raras.

Les pasa mucho a los TFT.

----------

## mad93

He usado gl y gl2 con el mismo resultado (de hecho acabo de habilitar xv, con el mismo resultado).

La pantalla seria una putada... porqué es un portàtil bastante nuevo, un dell 6400 :S La pantalla és LCD de 1440x900, aquí la configuración de xorg.conf, para ver que no sea debido a eso.

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "xtrap"

    Load        "vbe"

    Load        "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

   Option "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option      "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "Es_ca"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Identifier   "synaptics"

   Option       "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Protocol"               "auto-dev"

   Option      "LeftEdge"               "1700"

   Option      "RightEdge"              "5300"

   Option      "TopEdge"                "1700"

   Option      "BottomEdge"             "4200"

   Option      "FingerLow"              "25"

   Option      "FingerHigh"             "30"

   Option      "MaxTapTime"             "180"

   Option      "MaxTapMove"             "220"

   Option      "VertScrollDelta"        "20"

   Option      "MinSpeed"               "0.05"

   Option      "MaxSpeed"               "0.15"

   Option      "AccelFactor"            "0.01"

   Option      "SMMConfig"              "on"

   Option       "PalmMinWidth"          "4"

   Option       "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Driver "mouse"

#       Identifier "ALPS"

#       Option  "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

#       Option  "Device"        "/ev/input/psaux"

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "USB Mouse"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"       "ImPS/2"

        Option "Device"         "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50-90

    Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon x1400"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    Option      "no_accel" "no"

    Option      "no_dri" "no"

    Option      "mtrr" "on"

    Option      "DesktopSetup" "Single"

    Option      "ScreenOverlap" "0"

    Option      "Capabilities" "0x0000000"

    Option      "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

    Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

    Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

    Option      "CenterMode" "off"

    Option      "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

    Option      "Stereo" "off"

    Option      "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

    Option      "FSAAEnable" "no"

    Option      "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

    Option      "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

    Option      "UseFatsTLS"  "2"

    Option      "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

    Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

    Option      "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

    Option      "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

    Option      "PowerState" "1"

    Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ" "yes"

    Option   "DynamicClocks" "on"

    #VideoRam    65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Radeon x1400"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1440x900"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

    Option "BlankTime" "5"

    Option "StandbyTime" "10"

    Option "SuspendTime" "20"

    Option "Offtime" "30"

#    InputDevice "Alps" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

     Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para complicar mas la situación, mis pantallas son CRT...

Y ahora?   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Jejeje, pues ahora, mejor nos hartamos de cerveza y lo dejamos aparcado   :Twisted Evil: 

En serio, es bastante raro, lo que más me intriga es que pase con kaffeine y mplayer, lo cual quiere decir que el problema debe estar a más bajo nivel, quizás en una librería que comparten. Pero si os pasa en varios formatos de video distintos...

Se me ocurren un par de cosas:

1.- Esta es de risa, pero la tengo que preguntar: al decir kaffeine y mplayer, supongo que os referías a kaffeine con el engine de xine. Lo digo porque kaffeine puede, o podía antes al menos, embeber kmplayer como kpart, y entonces usa mplayer como backend. Lo cual acotaría nuestra zona de acción (pero eso no va a ser  :Razz:  ).

2.- Probar los archivos que muestran ese comportamiento y ver los codecs que usan. La extensión no es una forma válida de identificarlos. Hay que ver qué codec usan. Luego, es posible que aunque los codecs sean distintos, se use la misma librería para decodificarlos. O eso creo, no soy un gran artista con esto de los formatos de video.

Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> 2.- Probar los archivos que muestran ese comportamiento y ver los codecs que usan. La extensión no es una forma válida de identificarlos. Hay que ver qué codec usan. Luego, es posible que aunque los codecs sean distintos, se use la misma librería para decodificarlos. O eso creo, no soy un gran artista con esto de los formatos de video.

 

Exacto, a eso me refería con codec, lo de kaffeine, ni pregunté por que presupuse que sería con xine... Como no lo uso, a ver que responde mad93.

Esta es la salida de un video en donde se produce cada tanto el ¿defecto?:

```
localhost ~ $ mplayer oem/i/Peliculas/Prison\ Break\ Season\ 2/Episode\ 16/Prison.Break.S02E16.HDTV.XViD.MP3.By-Riebeck.avi 

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ (Family: 15, Model: 47, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilado con detección de CPU en tiempo de ejecución - esto no es óptimo! Para obtener mejor rendimiento, recompile MPlayer con --disable-runtime-cpudetection.

Reproduciendo oem/i/Peliculas/Prison Break Season 2/Episode 16/Prison.Break.S02E16.HDTV.XViD.MP3.By-Riebeck.avi.

Detectado formato de archivo AVI.

[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0

[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1

VIDEO:  [XVID]  624x352  24bpp  23.976 fps  993.0 kbps (121.2 kbyte/s)

Información de clip: 

 Software: transcode-1.0.2

SUB: Detected subtitle file format: subviewer

SUB: Read 606 subtitles.

SUB: Adjusted 9 subtitle(s).

SUB: se agregó el archivo de subtítulo (1): oem/i/Peliculas/Prison Break Season 2/Episode 16/Prison.Break.S02E16.HDTV.XViD.MP3.By-Riebeck.srt

[VO_TDFXVID] No pude abrir /dev/tdfx_vid: No such file or directory.

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family.

Video codec seleccionado: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3.

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Audio codec seleccionado: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Comenzando la reproducción...

VDec: vo solicitud de config - 624 x 352 (csp preferida: Planar YV12).

VDec: usando Planar YV12 como salida csp (no 0)

Aspecto es 1.77:1 - prescalando a aspecto correcto.

VO: [xv] 624x352 => 624x352 Planar YV12 

No se econtró una asignación para la tecla 'c'                         

No se econtró una asignación para la tecla 'c'                         

A:   4.2 V:   4.2 A-V:  0.005 ct:  0.002 102/102 22%  0%  6.0% 5 0 

Saliendo... (Salida.)
```

Salud! - Y para el que no la vió, se la recomiendo, muy buena serie para aguantar el sindrome de abstinencia hasta que arranque Lost nuevamente!

----------

## Darksidex25

Que me da un jamacuco...

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [code]localhost ~ $ mplayer oem/i/Peliculas/Prison\ Break\ Season\ 2/Episode\ 16/Prison.Break.S02E16.HDTV.XViD.MP3.By-Riebeck.avi 
> 
> MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

desactiva la flag cpudetection, y reemerge, a ver si así mejora (de echo, mejora)

PD. Gran serie

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> desactiva la flag cpudetection, y reemerge, a ver si así mejora (de echo, mejora)

 

Si? Pero con un microprocesador como este, cual puede llegar a ser la diferencia? De todas formas voy a probar.

Salud!

----------

## mad93

Aquí pongo mi salida de mplayer:

 *Quote:*   

>  mplayer karas1.avi
> 
> MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)
> ...

 

Voy con un Core 2 Duo a 2 Ghz y con 2 Gb de RAM así que casi seguro que por potencia no es.

Ya no sé que más poner XD, como kernel uso el linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

Veo que abre los vídeos con el ffmpeg, no se si pasa lo mismo con xine...

----------

## Darksidex25

Usas CRT o TFT??

Por problemas de potencia era difícil que fuera, salvo en casos como el de Inodoro_Pereyra, que estaba usando cpudetection, mplayer va de maravilla, incluso en mitad de un emerge world, eso sí, con un TFT, da igual que tengas un pepino o dos, suelen verse mal las escenas de mucho movimiento.

Si es TFT (si es CRT ya sí que no sé porqué puede ser, bueno, puede porque uses una versión SVN, pero aún y todo no debería ser un problema), ¿qué tiempo de refresco tiene? a partir de 12ms es normal ver cosas raras. Con menos, no lo sé, nunca he trabajado con uno de menos de 12ms.

----------

## mad93

És un portàtil, por lo que és LCD (npi de si és lo mismo que TFT..., lo siento).  Tengo la 15.4" UltraSharp Wide Screen WSXGA (1440x990) Display with TrueLife (no podia elejir la 1680x1050 ><).

Pero si sirve para descartar la pantalla, tengo windows en el mismo portátil (Orcad, Altera, Lineage II... >< ) y no me pasa esto.

----------

## Darksidex25

Vayamos descartando cosas...

- Problema del ordenador (micro y ram) no es

- Problema de la pantalla no es (funciona bien en windows)

- Problema del mplayer no es (falla en los demás reproductores, y esa versión de mplayer, al menos a mi, me va bastante bien)

Como el problema se da en varios reproductores el problema debe ser algo común, la gráfica igual?? Por lo que he visto en tu xorg.conf es una Ati. Nunca he usado una ati en linux (y ahora que lo pienso, en windows tampoco), pero se dice/se comenta, que su rendimiento en linux es muy pobre.

Con esto de que han sacado unos drivers nuevos, igual la cosa mejora, pero a mi ya pocas cosas más se me ocurren.

----------

## mad93

Tengo la x1400, que me da unos 1800 FPS con glxgears y unos 350 fps con fgl_fglxgears.

Tengo otro portátil con un centrino 1700, con una ati 9600 pro con 128 de memoria de vídeo. Su rendimiento es inferior que la actual tarjeta y no me da este error.

En todo caso miraré a ver como poner los nuevos drivers, que dicen que en algunos aspectos ganan hasta un 50% de rendimiento.

Ahora estoy compilando mplayer i xine-lib con xvmc a ver si mejora algo...

----------

## mad93

Nada, sigue igual. 

He visto que el Core 2 Duo soporta ssse3, así que le he añadido la variable a USE. Ahora probaré con sdl, a ver que tal (recomprimiendo X y demás).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No puede ser la placa de video ATI el problema. <--- si se le puede llamar problema.

A mi me reproduce el efecto con una nVidia o con una Unichrome.

Tengo cpu detection activado, uso mplayer mientras compilo para la misma pc y para el resto de las pc de mi granjita distcc (aveces las dos cosas al mismo tiempo) y no me afecta en nada, sigo viendo videos fluidamente.

Salud!

----------

## mad93

He puesto fbcon y sdl y ahora el kaffeine directamente me peta las X ><

Voy a probar sin el fbcon...

El vídeo a mi se me ve fluido i bien, excepto por la linea esa. A ver si le puedo hacer una captura con algo para mostrar-la.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> El vídeo a mi se me ve fluido i bien

 

A mi también!   :Very Happy:  Esto se está volviendo un círculo vicioso. 

De todas formas si le encontrás la vuelta, sigo tus pasos.

Salud!

----------

